# Sensei Enoeda passed away !



## Trolle68 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sensei Enoeda passed away  
It is with great sadness that I learn of the death of Sensei Enoeda who passed away a week ago.
I wish to express my sincerest condolences to Sensei Enoeda's family, friends and students, all of whom will miss him. Karate has lost a great exponent of the art, and a great ambassador.

:asian:


----------

